# Jobs, where's best to find them



## Garuf (2 Jun 2010)

Hello, as per topic really, I'm looking for a summer job but in these hard times I'm finding it increasingly hard to find anywhere. I will literally do just about anything for wages, does anyone have any bright ideas on where to look, who to ask, ways of improving my chances?

It's getting increasingly frustrating, even McDonalds aren't taking on!


----------



## alip01 (2 Jun 2010)

Most of the summer jobs around me had gone by Easter so I'm in the same position as you - no where to work!  My friends who were successful in getting jobs just went everywhere with their CVs and handed them in, even if there weren't any vacancies advertised at the time.


----------



## Garuf (2 Jun 2010)

Yeah I did the same, I'd handed out over a 100 last count. I did work in Office but after the sales they didn't keep a single member of staff on who started same time as me.


----------



## rawr (2 Jun 2010)

When I was looking for a summer job just about all of them had gone by this time of year. 

I went around literally every local shop handing out CV's and applying online etc, even went to job centres but had nothing - this was right in the middle of the credit crunch though. 

The best way from my experience is word of mouth, that's how I got my current job. One of my mum's friends daughters worked in a hotel and told her about it - that's now where I work and it was so easy to get a job there. It's right out in the middle of nowhere but it's a great job, look in places you wouldn't think of looking and ask around.


----------



## Garuf (2 Jun 2010)

Oh man I know all about it, I've been searching since March! I'll just have to keep an ear out I suppose.


----------



## George Farmer (2 Jun 2010)

Stupid question but have you gone into your local recruitment agency?

There's usually work available such as food packing in supermarket warehouses etc.  It's relatively menial but the pay is usually ok considering the level of responsibility and stress, and when you register your details with the agency they'll let you know when potentially better jobs that suit you come along.

A quick Internet search came up with this -

http://www.jobseekers.btik.com/attachme ... uction.pdf


----------



## nayr88 (2 Jun 2010)

This may sound lame but i dunno how desperate you are for money lol 

Get some leaflets handed out or just knocked on doors offering to cut peoples lawns, paint sheds and fences . Im sure youd get a decent bit over the summer, when i was out of work and lived at my mums i did the same, and yourll find that yeah cutting on garden isnt much money but you will  be cutting one persons garden the neighbor will see and ask you to do theres, and then sometimes even there neighbor same with the fence painting    i know it sounds childish but im being honest when i say i was doing this 2 summers ago at 19.

alternatively get a sign made up

WILL AQUASCAPE FOR MONEY

  

sorry man, good luck

ryan


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (2 Jun 2010)

Gareth

Have a look on this site:
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source ... p9fIaxel1Q

Regards
paul.


----------



## Garuf (2 Jun 2010)

Thanks everyone, George, I'm with an agency but they made me sign a contract not to sign with any others, I don't know if that's standard practice? 

Nayr88, I've thought about that you know, It wouldn't take me long to knock some leaflets up, I'd gladly aquascape for pennies, that'd be a nice job. 

Thanks, Paul, I'll check it now!


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (2 Jun 2010)

Gareth

I assume the DBS was a dead duck, have you tired FML, Midland Road.

Regards
Paul


----------



## Garuf (2 Jun 2010)

Yeah, they wanted someone "who commanded more authority" ie. older. I've not, will check it out.


----------



## nayr88 (2 Jun 2010)

i think it is standard practise but, how would they know  

turn your new tank into a farm and grow hairgrass, sell me the rocks and wood, and in a month or so a full lawn 

is there a 'manpower' local to you, i worked for one there okay plenty of work. They contact you with an address and time to be there, then a lorry turns up could have mattresses inside could have computer chairs inside lol reall exciting stuff, you then take them to witch floor they want them and then go home, most of the time yourll be there for 8hours but can stretch it out if you wished too.

ryan


----------



## Garuf (2 Jun 2010)

Hmmm, I don't think I have, I'll check it out. Anything like that is perfect though. The name does sound a bit dodge though!


----------



## nayr88 (2 Jun 2010)

lol i was going to say they could be called a helping hand.......however i feel this is slightly worse


----------



## Garuf (2 Jun 2010)

Oh my... hahaha


----------



## stevec (2 Jun 2010)

cold calling works for me shows enthusiasm and a willingness to work, we just dont advertise vacancies anymore cost a fortune, not allowed to ask for what type of person you even need? and just end up with time wasters. Most of my freinds who have firms are of the same opinion.


----------



## Garuf (2 Jun 2010)

Isn't cold calling where you call then put the phone down so they have to ring you back? :S


----------



## stevec (2 Jun 2010)

no knocking doors, just turn up and ask


----------



## paul.in.kendal (3 Jun 2010)

A long shot, but you might try places where there are wild fluctuations in demand for labour, and only a small resident population to service that demand - the Lake District springs to mind.  If you know anyone here whose floor you can sleep on (sorry, I can't oblige), and can make beds, clean toilets, and still smile at customers, you might get a job up here.


----------



## bigmatt (3 Jun 2010)

I was never out of work when i was a student  (though it wasn't credit crunch times) around Leeds.  Forget about that recruitment agency - there are plenty more, and if they're not offering you work you've not lost anything anyway.  When you go to sign up with them, make a bit of an effort (put a suit or at least a smart shirt on, wash etc. ) and be really clear that you'll do anything!  My experience with agencies (although like i say it was 10 years ago, but my sister found the same 5 years before me) is that they get so many of the great unwashed who turn up dragging their knuckles and don't really have a work ethic is that if you make a bit of an effort and say yes to whatever they offer you they'll give you loads of work.  The work isn't amazing, but neither is it cerebrally taxing and it was enough to keep my debts down.  
If you can get ANY experience in pubs/clubs bars (even if you don't get paid) and then get a reference it makes it more likely you'll get a paid job.  Loads of people apply for bar jobs but few have any experience.
Get your CV looking bang on (i'd never lie on a CV, but you can certainyl embellish it!), get references from as many people as you can (inc. Uni tutors etc) and be prepared to travel to wherever they want you and hopefully you'll fall lucky.  
Best of luck - hope this helps
Matt


----------



## bigmatt (3 Jun 2010)

If you've got a car and are studying a science topic Â£20/hour doesn't sound bad...
http://www.e4s.co.uk/search/jobdescript ... ss/p/act/p

Matt


----------



## ghostsword (3 Jun 2010)

I have been out of the job market for a while, been working for the same company since 2002, but when I was looking I would get up in the morning and go knock on offices and warehouses and ask if they had a vacancy. Got many no's but also got yes'es. 

About the agencies not allowing you to sign up for anyone else, that is bull***, I would say yes, then do whatever I needed to get a position.

At one time I was registered at two agencies and would take whatever work they had.

Also check the yellow pages for distribution companies, event organizers and hotels, check security companies and restaurants, even Pizza Hut and the like. 

Cleaning, that usually is also a quick way to get money.


----------



## bigmatt (3 Jun 2010)

Sorry - forgot to add that with the agencies once you are signed up ring them every morning sounding postive and keen as soon as they're open.  My sister used to work as a recruitment agent and she said that always worked because when work came in the keen people who they spoke to every day were the first names that came to mind.
Cheers
Matt


----------



## George Farmer (3 Jun 2010)

It's music festival season.

They're always on the look out for staff to help setting up, cleaning up etc. etc.  Just a thought.


----------



## Garuf (3 Jun 2010)

Cheers everyone, I'll get a look in tomorrow. Would probably help if I owned some smart clothes, best I have is a pair of black jeans and a plain teeshirt...


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (4 Jun 2010)

I recommend checking out a jumble sale. Its much cheaper than a charity shop and you can pick up clothes for about 10-20p. Walk around a city center for about an hour you could probably rack up enough money to buy a few smart items of clothing!

PS I haven't on purpose walked round a city center looking for money. But I have found a good amount of money over the years. Found Â£10 note in Waterloo station once!


----------



## bigmatt (4 Jun 2010)

A half decnt suit is a good investment - i've still got the first suit i bought and use it pretty regularly.  From Leeds get a train to Glasshoughton. Go to Skopes shop at Junc 32 outlet and you can get a complete suit package (inc. shirt and tie!) for Â£100.  They're nice suits as well - my best men and me wore them for my wedding, and i'm doing the same this weekend at my mates wedding.  Â£100 might sound like a lot but if it gets you a job it's worth the money mate.  
You might just have to cut back on the Tropica plants a bit 
Or failing that get a smart pair of jeans and a good shirt (i'd recommend Tesco clothing) - it still might be enough to put you above the competetion!
Matt


----------



## Garuf (4 Jun 2010)

Hmm. This getting a job lark is expensive! I'll have to see what I can find I suppose, I called up a few more agencies and applied for what ever they have. Applied for royal mail too. See where this gets me!


----------



## ghostsword (4 Jun 2010)

I would also get a board and would walk down your high street asking for a job.. Someone is bound to get you something. 

Job Centres used to be good, check them out. 

Where are you based? Where can you work?


----------



## nayr88 (4 Jun 2010)

if your signed on to job seekers allowance they give you a clothing grant witch you pay back eventually.


----------



## Garuf (4 Jun 2010)

Can't I'm afraid, I'm a student .


----------



## nayr88 (4 Jun 2010)

thats gay they should help out abit, you do get loans though right??


----------



## Garuf (4 Jun 2010)

Yeah but my loan works out at Â£13 pounds a week to live on and that's only till july which means till september I effectively have nothing.


----------



## nayr88 (4 Jun 2010)

wow thats sucks. you must have a few bits lurking in cupboards you could put on here?? ONVIOUUUUUSSSLLLY i get 1st dibs haha


----------

